# Getting older cat to accept new kitten



## AKB (Dec 6, 2003)

We need some advice on how to get an older cat (almost 4 years old) to accept a new kitten.

Cleo (the older cat) has some aggressive behavior to the new kitten (Elsa) that we have brought into our home. Cleo was brought up with another cat whom we have recently had to put down for health problems. We got a new kitten with the hope that they would get along, but so far we have not been able to keep them together for too long.

Elsa is almost 10 weeks old. We have had her for about three weeks. We strated off slowly by keeping Elsa in her own room and try to acclimate Cleo to her smell. For about two weeks we would let Cleo in Elsa's room a few times a day with Elsa in a cage so that Cleo could become familiar with Elsa's smell and movements.

We have also let them be together in the same room, with supervision in case fights broke out, trying to keep them occupied with games. After about 10-15 minutes of playing wth strings and socks, Cleo will begin to chase Cleo, and sometimes pin her down and swipe at her. We spray the cats to distract them and get Cleo off of Elsa and take Cleo out of the room.

We are puzzled because Cleo is a very sweet and gentle cat and has never before shown any aggressive behavior. She is really uncomfortable with the kitten and cannot contain herself from chasing the kitten after a few minutes together.

Does anyone have any advice as to how to possibly curtail this behavior or at least minimize it to some extent?

Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

AKB, try rubbing each cat with the same towel and switch their bedding to help them have the same scent. Some people put a drop of vanilla on the back of their necks to give them the same odor. Patience is needed, of course. You can still make good use of the cage, by keeping the kitten in it while Cleo is in the room. The kitten probably has too much energy to suit the grown cat, also. She was very young and should really be still play fighting with her littermates and learning proper cat etiquette from mother cat. Most people don't realize that kittens should not leave mother until 12 weeks. They have so much more to learn! Good luck!


----------



## sean138 (Dec 6, 2003)

i had a simila situation, except the male adult was 2 yesr old, the kitten a mere 2 weeks old. it made us very nervous. 

the result, 5 months later, is that the roughest of their play has finally subsided, and both cats were never injured, despite the aggressive playing/fighting.

now we have the opposite problem, becuase the 2 year old has amost no interest in the kitten at all. not sure of why this is, but regardless, we have seen such a huge varation in how the two interact over the past 5 months, from one end of the spectrum to the other.

my point is, it may take months of this kind of closely supervised rough play before the two get it all out of their systems. don't leave them alone together if you can help it.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

This is a fairly common problem when introducing a new kitten to an older cat, no matter if the older has prior experience with other cats or not.

Cleo is concerned about territory, attention, dominance. The thing is, there is nothing you can do about it. The cats must work out dominance, control, territory, on their own. If you try to get involved, try to make one cat dominant, or keep one cat dominant, it only muddies the situation.

My advice would be, keep doing what your doing. It worked for Boo and Drizzle. It took Boo about 3-4 weeks to adapt to him. IE: to be able to be trusted "alone" with him. Will they still growl, hiss, and fight? For a few weeks. It'll take a while, 2-3 months, for them to be more amicable. It's worth it in the end. Boo and Drizz are inseperable now. I'm sure Cleo and Elsa will be too.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

well my oldest cat pebbles is 14 years old, even after a year she has still not accepted vienna. pebbles was braught up with other cats, she died of old age, we got vienna. If vienna goes anywehre near her its hissing and growling, and the occasional paw swipe. all this time and pebbles just isnt interested, same with the other kittens, she doesnt want anything to do with them, if they sit near her, or just go near her in genral she does this little act then runs away, even if they are just going to sit down!

but all cats are different, i just have a miserble old foogie :\


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

But you love the miserable old fogie, don't you? I had Checkers who really hated me. I loved her so much. What a character-and a bully. She was one of my four "characters," each with a totally different personality! I didn't interfere with "arguments" unless I thought one of the cats could get hurt. They worked it out. But this is a kitten. A bit of protection is in order, I think--and supervision.


----------



## AKB (Dec 6, 2003)

Thank you for all your helpul suggestions! I guess we just need to give them some more time.


----------



## AKB (Dec 6, 2003)

I think we maye have made some progress!! Cleo (the older cat) licked the kittens bottom, like she was cleaning her. This has happened on a few occasions now.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Aww I love the sound of that AKB!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great news! I guess her mother instinct is kicking in. Once she bathes the kitten, her scent will be on it, and it will be her baby! I've seen this happen!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean, Is Loki just a kitten? If not, you might have a bunch of little Muddies soon. I'm probably not telling you anything you don't know, but some males have been know to impregnate females as young as five months. Or is he neutered? I have seen females in heat hiss and smack the male for many days before she wanted to breed.


----------

